# Wifi On or Off before you go to bed?



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 13, 2021)

This question is mainly for people who live alone and have their own wifi network box. 
So what the title says,
Yes / no?
Do you turn the wifi off before you go bed?
If yes, do you notice any difference in your sleep quality? Does it take longer, or shorter to fall asleep?


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 13, 2021)

No, I don't bother. Too much of a hassle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2021)

Usually leave it on. I have to remember to not sleep next to my phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 15, 2021)

I leave it on. I sleep like a log so never thought of doing that experiment.

I do leave my phone and PC outside my bedroom nowadays though, but that's more so because I want to form new habits. And avoiding the temptation of getting on my phone first thing in the morning before I do some things on my checklist is a big one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

Never turned off my modem  

I keep all our devices out of our bedroom at night though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Stringer said:


> I leave it on. I sleep like a log so never thought of doing that experiment.
> 
> I do leave my phone and PC outside my bedroom nowadays though, but that's more so because I want to form new habits. And avoiding the temptation of getting on my phone first thing in the morning before I do some things on my checklist is a big one.



that’s awesome. I try to sleep away from it due to confers about radiation. But I often forget .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2021)

No, why would I?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> that’s awesome. I try to sleep away from it due to confers about radiation. But I often forget .


It helps making the alarm so loud that one can hear it from other side of the door. 

Some sites adverstize EMR proofing of beds, with stuff like faraday bed canopies.




Mider T said:


> No, why would I?


Good question/answer. I was curious if people experienced falling asleep as easier, if the wifi is turned off. Or more difficult with brainchatter when turned on.  Answering like that indicate you don't have any trouble falling asleep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 16, 2021)

My phone is like a meter and a half from my head when I sleep and the wifi box is in the other room, so I'm pretty darn safe from that satanic 6G thing, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larrk (Dec 16, 2021)

My dental aligner keeps me up at night so I need distractions like books and my computer so I can work/entertain myself to sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2021)

I keep it on. Only time I unplug it is if I go on vacation.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2021)

It's too much hassle to turn off wifi.

More powerful radiation comes from our own bodies than the wifi btw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xel (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't even know how to turn off the router we have atm   It was something my brother, who doesn't live here anymore, set up a while ago.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2021)

Xel said:


> I don't even know how to turn off the router we have atm   It was something my brother, who doesn't live here anymore, set up a while ago.


Do you know where the router is? You can just unplug it. If you don't know where it is, i guess you're out of luck 

Are people really that strapped for cash though?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 18, 2021)

Jim said:


> It's too much hassle to turn off wifi.
> 
> More powerful radiation comes from our own bodies than the wifi btw.


yeah i got vaccinated, pretty sure i radiated my own 5G by now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 18, 2021)

I keep it on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2021)

wibisana said:


> yeah i got vaccinated, pretty sure i radiated my own 5G by now


It's actually pretty close to 5g though, lol

Infrared radiation is a bit mroe powerful than 5g. i dont' think you can see 5g with the IR goggles though 

wifi is about 100x weaker than infrared. Infrared is weaker than visible light.

however, we also have carbon-14 decay, which emits beta particles at high and harmful speeds to our bodies. So long as you keep eating food that has carbon in it, you should have the same amount of carbon-14 in your body regardless of how much you lose from decay

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2021)

Aren't we surrounded by radio waves? 
Your wifi is going to bother you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 19, 2021)

there was an off button?  

but in all honesty, i wake up frequently at night, so i need my wifi to browse or watch pimple popping videos at 4 am
































....oh so we're gonna act like none of you have ever watched a pimple popping video?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Dec 19, 2021)

Not even sure it has an off button. I've never checked. I wouldn't because I've no reason to. When I'm ready to sleep there is no force on earth that's going to keep me awake anyway, so it wouldn't matter.



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there was an off button?
> 
> but in all honesty, i wake up frequently at night, so i need my wifi to browse or watch pimple popping videos at 4 am
> 
> ....oh so we're gonna act like none of you have ever watched a pimple popping video?



Those videos are the very stuff of nightmares


----------



## wibisana (Dec 20, 2021)

there are modems without off button
i've been dealing with many type for my office/company to say im certain about it


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2021)

wibisana said:


> there are modems without off button
> i've been dealing with many type for my office/company to say im certain about it


They're not that resource intensive I think. Besides, people like to download stuff and do updates at night too. Makes sense to just keep it on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 21, 2021)

Does DDJ have an off button

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Does DDJ have an off button


but he didn't come into this thread i think


----------



## Gin (Dec 21, 2021)

never heard of such a thing


----------



## Karasu (Dec 21, 2021)

Jim said:


> but he didn't come into this thread i think


Still  valid question.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 21, 2021)

I never realised it affected sleep. I tend to sleep pretty well though generally.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I never realised it affected sleep.


it doesn't. You're probably exposed to more electromagnetic interference from you rubbing against your bed than you are from the wifi. (due to proximity)


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 22, 2021)

Not sure if it makes a difference but the most important thing when going to sleep is not be on the phone or any screen before going ro bed (half an hour or smth).

Avoiding stressful situations at night and relaxing affects our sleep much more.

Answering the OP. Not the wifi but I'm careful to not sleep next to the phone


----------



## dergeist (Dec 30, 2021)

Not sure that would make a difference to me, I have unlimited 5G data. I usually put it on silent (no alerts) and away from the bed.


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2021)

just checked out 5G frequencies. 

At it's most powerful, still 10x weaker than the weakest infrared. Humans emit IR closer to the powerful end than that.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't even remember where the off button is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 1, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> No, I don't bother. Too much of a hassle.





Yamato said:


> I keep it on. Only time I unplug it is if I go on vacation.





Jim said:


> It's too much hassle to turn off wifi.
> 
> More powerful radiation comes from our own bodies than the wifi btw.



This ^


----------



## Francyst (Jan 2, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I never realised it affected sleep. I tend to sleep pretty well though generally.


You also haven't realized DDJ has superhuman five senses

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2022)

Francyst said:


> You also haven't realized DDJ has superhuman five senses


nah, he has 6 senses  
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

My heating is hooked up to my home network as is my alexa and a few smart plugs. Turning off the wifi would mess it all up. I should try keep my phone out of my bedroom though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Nah. Used to do it but never noticed any changes to my sleep so I stopped.


dergeist said:


> Not sure that would make a difference to me, I have unlimited 5G data. I usually put it on silent (no alerts) and away from the bed.


You can use airplane mode to offset that


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> You can use airplane mode to offset that


might still want to see state emergencies or something.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Jim said:


> might still want to see state emergencies or something.


If it doesn't wake you up, then it's not urgent enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 26, 2022)

Considering I've sometimes put on a youtube playlist on the smart tv if I really can't sleep, yeah naw, the wifi is very much on. lol


----------



## kyochi (Feb 4, 2022)

well, I don't live alone but I'm still about to reply 

i keep my wifi on 24/7, the modem anyway 

even when it rains

on my cellphone i always keep it on UNLESS I have to set my alarm for an early hour 

say, if I gotta get up at 5 or 6 am, i set the alarm, turn off the wifi and go to bed 

why is this you may ask, well because i turn up all volume and I don't want to get random ass messages at 2 am with the sound on waking me up when I gotta get as much sleep as possible 

I mean, no one has texted me in the past 3 years but you never know ☺☺☺

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2022)

Another thing- I'd probably have extreme anxiety from waking up to a ton of messages if I turned the wifi off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Another thing- I'd probably have extreme anxiety from waking up to a ton of messages if I turned the wifi off.


you don't use mobile data?


----------

